# brown wisteria?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

In the past 3 weeks, I've purchased 3 bunches of wisteria from the same pet store. (Two at once, then another batch)

Each time, the wisteria looked pretty good in the tank, but when I took it out of the bag, a lot of the leaves were actually brown and looked dead. With the latest batch, I only got 2 2-inch pieces from it (and we needed 3, at minimum, for the science experiment)

I thought wisteria was a no-brainer. I used to have a lot of it and it grew like a weed. I've never even seen brown wisteria leaves before. Is this just a new variety? (But it looks so dead!) What turns wisteria brown? Does it bounce back, once blukky?

With the first two batches, I cut the brown parts off (they were mostly at the bottom) before giving them to the school. I just assumed that it was a one-time misadventure. I should have checked this time, but I've never had problems with plants fresh from the store before.


----------

